
SF libraries as sanctuaries for the homeless – Hollywood movie captures reality - rmason
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/SF-libraries-as-sanctuaries-for-the-homeless-13674982.php?t=9b0889f47d
======
towaway1138
Maybe it's unavoidable, but this is very sad to me. A library cannot
simultaneously be a flophouse for the homeless and an institution for learning
for kids. And unfortunately, in many cities, we've decided that the former
matters more than the latter.

I would have been intellectually destitute as a kid had I not had weekly trips
to the library. I lived in the middle of nowhere, and there were no adults
around who knew anything about what I was interested in. Perhaps the web would
now fill that need. Not sure, though. It was a magical place.

